# Gluing Ebony



## Andersonec (Mar 27, 2013)

I am trying to make some curved Ebony stringing 5mm square. To bend it without it breaking I am laminating 2.5mm slices, bending them to shape and gluing them together. The problem is the glue (Titebond 2) will not hold the strips together, I can separate the strips with my fingernail even after an overnight glue-up, I have tried it on separate occasions but no luck, the glue is fresh, temperature is ok, I can only hazard a guess that the oil content in the Ebony is too great but it does not seem an oily wood.

Any suggestions?

Andy


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Any time we had to glue oily woods, we would wipe the joint down with alcohol, just prior to gluing. Never had any problems.

Lee


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Lee is right. Acetone or lacquer thinner works as well. Got to get the oil of the surface.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Try System 3 products. Their G-2 epoxy might be what you are looking for.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

For Ebony any gluing you have to wipe it down with Acetone or alcohol "DNA" to take off the oils first. This has to be done with all the rosewoods also and Lignum Vite which has a ton of oil in it.


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

You might find this an interesting read

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/gluing-oily-tropical-hardwoods/


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I would try wiping with alcohol or acetone and then try gluing with CA glue.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Rough the surface up with course sandpaper too.


----------



## Andersonec (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks again chaps, with this new found knowledge I will attempt it again.

Andy


----------

